# Slingshot catch box and target designs



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So I made a new catch box recently that finally does what I want it to do which is catch all ammo with no bounce outs ever! And I also made a few more targets including a stand for pencils and sticks and a duct tape target. Enjoy!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

If you take the lid for the Rubbermaid tub and cut it down to what ever height you want it ,you can then mount the lid with small screws on the bottom of the opening of the tub when standing on end if you know what i mean. Its instead of that piece of cloth you got spread along the bottom now to catch roll outs. It makes for a nice and neat box.

Great job on everything though. I use duct tape also for targets,in fact my setup is almost identical including the tub and the way the tape hangs etc.. Great minds think alike or something like that.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha I guess they do thanks for the comment I might have to try that if i can find the lid


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I use a very similar catchbox. A few little differences but still an awesome idea. The first one I had seen was that video Nathan made showing his. It is portable, light, durable, and inexpensive. Cool vid.

Be well,
SF


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

nice job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice idea!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Smiling fury that was actually the first catch box video I saw also but I kept on trying to use thinner cloth and it just doesn't work the same so i'm happy I finally found the right thickness to use.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

And thanks all for the kind comments!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Smiling fury that was actually the first catch box video I saw also but I kept on trying to use thinner cloth and it just doesn't work the same so i'm happy I finally found the right thickness to use.











Here is mine. I just cut the snap-on lid to make the lip for the bottom. That and I tried the tshirt cut into strips idea for the cushioning in front of my towel. Not sure if the strips really deaden the ammo on the way in or if it keeps them from bouncing out, but it has been working for me and if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Hahaha. 
Oh, and instead of a stick to hang the backing onto, I just drilled holes and tied them up with paracord.

Be well,
SF


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting hanging the cloth on paracord is a good idea the stick was kind of a temporary but it worked well so I didn't change it but that's a good idea thanks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

erniepc1 said:


> nice job!


Dude your profile picture is sick is that for slingshots or guns?


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

sharpshooterJD said:


> erniepc1 said:
> 
> 
> > nice job!
> ...


It fits inside my catchbox and allows for multiple combinations of targets. The steel were designed for pellet but works well for 1/2" steel from ss.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

oops. Let me straighten this up a little.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! That is seriously cool I'm always looking for new target ideas to keep it fun.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Check out the pics from the MWST. They came up with some great ideas for sound and motion targets.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

OK thanks I will.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I needed a catchbox myself, and found I like the materials you used. I spent a total of $7 in parts. I have 4 tshirts hanging from a 1 1/2 inch wooden dowel I had leftover from an older project, so I used that. In the picture you not actually seeing the front face as it normally sits. It was leaning back, so you can see the metal rod. When I am shooting at it you can see that at all. I am still shooting a lot of zombie and clown targets, and they hang just right. I also like hanging a beer can up to tear a can up real good too lol

Sorry about the sideways picture, but no matter what I do it keeps coming up that way. Oh well. You still get the idea. I left the lid intact and cut a decent size hole for shooting at targets. I left a decent size lip on the lid at the bottom to prevent bounce outs or roll outs. The t-shirts are long enough that they hand down the back, and then they create a cushion on the bottom. It stops the ammo really well, and I have not had a bounce out yet ***knocking on wood***


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nicely done! Looks nicer than mine! Mine was kind of a rush job (I needed it so badly I had to improvise ) Well done I like the metal rod attachment all I use for hanging is clips and paracord so i'm definitely gonna have to put one of those in. And an update on mine the stick isn't working to well it actually stretched out the sides of the catch box so it's not tight anymore and it's falling out frequently. So i'm going to have to upgrade that somehow ill keep you posted if I come up with anything. Thanks Josh


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I drilled a tight fit hole for a round wooden dowel. I didn't want things sliding around too freely. I am still new to this, so I didn't know how many shots the t-shirts will take. I have 4 shirts there right now, and that stops the ammo quickly, and very quietly. But once the shirts finally go bad I can just the rod out through the side, hang some more shirts on it, and proceed to shoot some more! Right now it's perfect for me. It catches all my ammo, and I have 4 more boxes that fit in there as well for transport. 3 of the boxes fit into 1 box. In that I have all my rebuild supplies to make and tie up new bandsets, 2 boxes with clip on lids to hold my ammo(1 box is completely full of 6mm, and the other has mostly .375", some .5", and a pound of .41" lead ammo.) Once those tree boxes are put into the big box I still have room to hold 6 slingshots, 4 of which are mine, 1 is my wife's, and 1 is my daughter. If she was typing this she would take claim to more than 1 though lmao.

You just provided me with what I thought was a good idea, and it was very inexpensive to build. The 18 gallon tub cost me like $6 or $7, and the rest I had lying around from other projects. All in all I like it a lot. It sits nicely on two sawhorses. I adjust the back one to make up the difference to keep it nice and level, and that way I don't have to keep shooting at the ground if I don't want too. I have a great backyard for shooting, so eventually I am going to build some boxes that will be better built. They will not be portable, but they will have a bigger arrangement of targets. I will post pics of that one once it is done! I'm still in the design phase on that one.

If you do make changes I would love to see what else you come up with! And thanks the kind words about my catch box


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow you thought of everything i'm going to have to go buy me a dowel . No my friend is what you did was take a good idea (that I got from many different tutorials it wasn't even my idea) and make it great! I'm going to have to copy you with that dowel and the metal rod cause my cloth is not staying up well. I blame my lack of good ideas to laziness  Anyway great job!


----------

